

"At Harvard they have this policy where if you pass too many classes they ask you to leave." - staunch
http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/ch06.html

======
zach
Man, Stallman is like the prime example of what happens when your nerdiness
gets stuck in a feedback loop. Not that I haven't known others, believe me.

------
blaaargh
Is that what they call "graduation"?

------
deramisan
True true

